# Pipino gallery



## Pipino (Jul 31, 2010)

Same my works


















Elderil barda umana






























































Il mondo va avanti, siamo alla 4th e a me mancano gli orchetti di ad&d.

















tower of doom


----------



## AJCarrington (Jul 31, 2010)

Really nice - I quite like your style.

AJC


----------



## laimonas123 (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing job, very cool paiting. You have talent. Waiting for more pictures 


_____________
valium generic | buy alprazolam


----------



## steeldragons (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cool stuff, Pipino. 

I especially like the folks in the dragon armor and the various gnomish/goblin figures. Really great specific style. 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 1, 2010)

The dwarf in the red cape looks really cool.

And you have a real talent for fight scenes.


----------



## iamobama (Aug 2, 2010)

Really cool picture. I like it.


----------



## Dragonbait (Aug 5, 2010)

This is some very cool stuff!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Cor_Malek (Aug 8, 2010)

Short of (hehe) the dwarf - I preferred sketches to painted ones. They're awesome - well made and definitely in style I like.


----------



## Pipino (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to all, i know i'm not a big painter, anyway still working on this will improve.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 9, 2010)

Pipino said:


> Thanks to all, i know i'm not a big painter, anyway still working on this will improve.



Dude, that already looks professional. Seriously.


----------



## Cor_Malek (Aug 9, 2010)

Well apparently you're getting better at it as we speak, because I *really* like colouring in that last picture


----------



## Pipino (Aug 12, 2010)

i do not believe I took part with all the serenity of the case, and compared with really good people, i in fact I did not expect great results ... and instead I got ranked 4th.

Here you can see all the work: ArtOrder

I'm really happy!

ps
I hope there are no errors: D


----------



## Meatboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Your pics are always so full of life! Congratulations at placing so high there was a lot of competition in that challenge. I felt that your picture was easier to "read" than a lot of the pictures. Too many I think were very busy so you never know where to look. But for yours there is a dwarf and the hooked horror not too much else. It was simple and elegant. Very good work!


----------



## Morkul (Aug 28, 2010)

i really dig your sketch work and the ones that are colored to look like water color washes. very nicely done. that last one with the dwarf has amazing perspective/depth. it takes a lot of both talent and determination to pull something like that out of your head and have it actually work on a 2D surface...

heads off to you...


----------



## Pipino (Nov 12, 2010)

sketches for a new competition on artorder


----------



## Pipino (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Pipino (Dec 15, 2010)

error


----------



## Ebonyr (Dec 26, 2010)

What do you charge for commission work?


----------



## Pipino (Feb 27, 2011)

I have updated the program on sketchbook ipad i finally do something, I start playing.













the heroes of our stories




you should know the bargle


----------

